# Will CC products work well on cotton coat?



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm thinking about ordering the day to day shampoo and conditioner. (also ice on ice) But will those products work well for a cotton coat? Pudding's coat is very dry and I'm having trouble finding a shampoo that works for him in town... so I guess I have to order online now. I've heard so many good things about CC but it is right for cotton coats?


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I just ordered the Day to Day myself, it should be in tomorrow, Vinny has a somewhat cotton coat, it looks silky but once you part the hair it looks like cotton underneath, although he doesn't mat. I received the White on White, Ice on Ice and Silk Spirits last week and I love what it does for Vinny's coat. He has such an odd hair type and it is so slow growing, its finally starting to lay flat, but has a way to go before it hits the floor, on his torso anyway. I have been meaning to post this link for "us Canadians" I found a great place to order CC products as well as many other popular brands. I received my first order within days of placing it. Shipping was very reasonable and web orders get a 5% discount. Its the Pet Supply House in Guelph. I don't know if any of you in Southern Ontario have heard of it or shopped there, but I am impressed. If you know of any other online shops with these prices, I would really be interested.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow thanks for the site, looks great!! I absolutely need a good canadian ordering site. 
I go to renspets since I live near there but they don't have CC products or Bless the Beast, two brands I want to try out. But they have great stuff as well!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

The pet supply house in Guelf is great







I have just started ordering from them and I can get it in about 5 days out here in B.C. I am waiting now for a CC butter comb and the everyday shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello,
I bought all the cc products ( got the tip fom sassy's mommy). Nemo also had a cottony coat , but after like 3 washes I can see his coat is starting to look very silky, slowly after awhile you will see the difference at least I have. So I would recommend them. Buy the little bottles so you can make sure you like them, then if you do buy more... 

All The Best,
Andrea


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

My daughters dog Beethoven has wirey hair and it even made her softer than she has ever been so I would think it would work great on cottony hair...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I do use CC products and like it. However, I find that it can be drying (even day to day shampoo) and I can't use it on a weekly basis. You should rotate it with other products.

My favourite products are still Plush Puppy products (they are usually sold at local shows - even in Canada!)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has a combination coat,silky in some places ,cottony in others.I ordered the CC products about 3 weeks ago & they work very well on Boo.I especially like the Silk Spirits







.It seems to give his cotton hair a bit more texture & not so prone to frizz.


----------



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

I just received my CC order the other day. I bathed Weezie yesterday and she is lookin' good!!!







She is still a puppy with the cotton coat. It is worse on her bottom area. I loved the ice on ice. I also got the #12 butter comb and it worked like a charm. she has never been so soft or easier to brush out!! 

Jenn and 
Weezie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I may be in the minority here, in fact I am sure of it, but after a little more than a month of using CC's daily moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and ice on ice I am THROWING THEM AWAY. Ty's coat is in the worst shape it has ever been in. He has a very dry very cottony coat, at a little over a year he has never had a mat (until the last couple of weeks). We groom almost every night. But the last two weeks have been a nightmare. I will brush him and he will be matt free and the next night find a half a dozen matts all over. The ice on ice leaves a residue on him and I don't think the conditioner conditions AT ALL. 

Today I gave him a bath in plain old white rain (people shampoo) and used my own Lanza (salon) leave in conditioner and his coat feels better than it has all month. I've decided that I am going to have him cut in a puppy cut but I haven't found a groomer yet. 

I don't know what all the raves about the CC products are all about, I've tried several now and haven't found a single one I'd buy again. So far the shampoo I like the best is Bless the Beast.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I may be in the minority here, in fact I am sure of it, but after a little more than a month of using CC's daily moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and ice on ice I am THROWING THEM AWAY. Ty's coat is in the worst shape it has ever been in. He has a very dry very cottony coat, at a little over a year he has never had a mat (until the last couple of weeks). We groom almost every night. But the last two weeks have been a nightmare. I will brush him and he will be matt free and the next night find a half a dozen matts all over. The ice on ice leaves a residue on him and I don't think the conditioner conditions AT ALL.[/B]


Hi Ginny,
Don't throw it away! I will take it off your hand. I found that CC products are harsh if you use it on a weekly basis. I always rotate it with other shampoos.

Different products work in different ways for different climates and coat types







so what works for others may not work for you.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

CharmyPoo,
Ty has REALLY dry hair. It may be that the winter with the heat has made it much worse. It may also be that as he's getting older (he was 1 yr 3/4) his coat is changing. I am still not clear on exactly WHNE their coat changes. I was using a daily detangler (human) Back to Basic but then they stopped making it, switched to ice on ice, hate it. Tried Tresseme (hate it) so am still trying to find a daily spritzer. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. He has a very cottony dry fly away coat. 

Thanks. ANYONE!!!!

Ginny


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I went to Petsmart and got Vetrinarians's Best Moisture Mist Conditioner for Trinket. I spritz just little in every other day. It makes her hair smell nice and it has a great detangler in it. It also relieves dry skin which we have a problem with here in Colorado....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I may be in the minority here, in fact I am sure of it, but after a little more than a month of using CC's daily moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and ice on ice I am THROWING THEM AWAY. Ty's coat is in the worst shape it has ever been in. He has a very dry very cottony coat, at a little over a year he has never had a mat (until the last couple of weeks). We groom almost every night. But the last two weeks have been a nightmare. I will brush him and he will be matt free and the next night find a half a dozen matts all over. The ice on ice leaves a residue on him and I don't think the conditioner conditions AT ALL.
> 
> Today I gave him a bath in plain old white rain (people shampoo) and used my own Lanza (salon) leave in conditioner and his coat feels better than it has all month. I've decided that I am going to have him cut in a puppy cut but I haven't found a groomer yet.
> 
> I don't know what all the raves about the CC products are all about, I've tried several now and haven't found a single one I'd buy again. So far the shampoo I like the best is Bless the Beast.[/B]


I noticed that the Ice on Ice left somewhat of a sticky residue on Boo too & that seemed to cause a mat problem.I thought maybe I just used too much of it on him.The next time I bathed Boo,I skipped the Ice on Ice & used the Silk Spirits instead.It made a huge difference.I've never been able to find a leave in conditioner that didn't leave a residue.Boo's hair had also gotten dry over the winter,so I had his hair cut down to about 2 inches from 5 inches last week & that did improve it.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

A detangler shouldn't leave any residue since it should be used every time you brush!! Or at least it shouldn't leave a residue you can feel.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Ginny, have you tried Infusium, they have different lines, I have used the regular spray but also like the moisturizing. My favorite detangler is the Johnson's Buddy line, its in the kids section.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I couldn't resist and already bought all the CC products








I hope they work! 

But I heard that us humans have different PH in our hair or something so our babies shouldn't be using the same shampoo as we do? But I have also heard people have great results with human shampoos on the little ones? I am confused...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Hey Ginny, have you tried Infusium, they have different lines, I have used the regular spray but also like the moisturizing. My favorite detangler is the Johnson's Buddy line, its in the kids section.[/B]



I'll give it a try, thanks









I've also read here about the ph difference Angela, but it has been breeders taht show that have recommended different huam products. Then you read that malts have HAIR not fur so it makes sense that human products work. I think you just have to try stuff. 

Of to get some INFUSIUM!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's my take on people hair products on our babies. As long as you rinse it well..I mean VERY well, how can it change the PH balance? Even if it did it wouldn't change it for long. I've had great success using Pantene Sleek n Smooth, however, that doesn't mean it's for every coat..just like other dog products.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Ice and Ice between baths when I am brushing. I just spritz a light amount and don't have any residue problems. Gosh I didn't notice any stickiness at all. I'm thinking you must have used too much ??


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good possibility I did use too much,but since I have had the same problem with other leave-ins,I just assumed it was the product.I did like all the other products I bought.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I spritz very lightly so I don't think I have used too much. I also rinse rinse rinse after bathing. I think that paticular product just doesn't work on Ty's coat. I guess it's like human hair, differeent strokes for different folks.


----------

